# nicht ganz unbescheiden



## Thersites

Hallo,

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die obige Redewendung im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch eigentlich das Gegenteil von dem bedeutet, was sie besagt.

Mit _nicht ganz unbescheidenen _scheint in der Regel _nicht ganz bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein.

_Ein nicht ganz unbescheidenes Ziel._

Woher kommt das ?

Freundlich,
Therakles


----------



## Kajjo

Thersites said:


> Mit _nicht ganz unbescheidenen _scheint in der Regel _nicht ganz bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die doppelte Verneinung wird eigentlich geradlinig beachtet:

_nicht (ganz) unbescheiden = (nur) etwas bescheiden = (also leicht) angeberisch_

Vergleiche:

_Er war nicht gerade langsam. = Er war recht schnell.
Das war nicht unklug! = Das war eine gute Idee!
Er ist nicht dumm. = Er ist recht klug._


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Mit _nicht ganz unbescheidenen _scheint in der Regel _nicht ganz bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein.



Durch die doppelte Verneinung (_nicht un....._) erhält man oft das Gegenteil.



Kajjo said:


> nicht (ganz) unbescheiden = (nur) etwas bescheiden = (also leicht) angeberisch


_leicht angeberisch ~ unbescheiden_


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben hier allerdings Redensarten, die sich nur teilweise aus ihren Bestandteilen erklären lassen.
Das zeigt sich schon an der nicht ganz klaren Zuordnung von "ganz".

*nicht ganz* unbescheiden
nicht *ganz unbescheiden*

Ich habe jetzt mal "DeepL" damit gequält.

nicht ganz unbescheiden

not quite immodest
* Alternativen:*
not entirely immodest
not altogether immodest
not so immodest


Für mich ist aber ein anderer Punkt da:  

Nicht ganz unbescheiden= ziemlich unbescheiden = euphemistisch für _überaus unbescheiden._

Der euphemistische Charakter ergibt sich bei mir aus der bloßen Erwähnung. Man würde ja kaum sagen: _Er ist unbescheiden_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Nicht ganz unbescheiden= ziemlich unbescheiden


Nicht eher "Nicht ganz unbescheiden = nicht wirklich/ gerade unbescheiden" ?



Hutschi said:


> euphemistisch für _überaus unbescheiden._


 = alles andere als bescheiden




Thersites said:


> Ein nicht ganz unbescheidenes Ziel.


_euphemistisch/ umschreibend für: _ ein sehr ehrgeiziges Ziel


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht eher "Nicht ganz unbescheiden = nicht wirklich/ gerade unbescheiden" ?


Es hängt davon ab, wie betont wird - und vom Kontext.

nicht ganz=fast/annähernd 
Ganz unbescheiden= wirklich unbescheiden. Dann ist "nicht ganz unbescheiden" "nicht wirklich/nicht gerade unbescheiden".

Dabei sind aber hier die Formen isoliert, man muss nach dem Kontext sehen.

Die Wendung ist nicht assiziativ:

*nicht ganz *_unbescheiden _ist nicht gleich _nicht _*ganz unbescheiden*

Und ganz ohne "Klammerung" wird es relativ unbestimmt. _nicht ganz unbescheiden_


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Nicht ganz voll" kann dasselbe beschreiben wie "nicht ganz leer", nämlich z.B. ein halbvolles oder ein halbleeres Glas Wasser.

Im einfachen Sprachgebrauch heisst "nicht ganz" oft dasselbe wie "fast". Aber Negationen eignen sich auch für ironische Untertreibungen z.B. "nicht übel" als Kompliment (Bedeutung: "überhaupt nicht übel, sondern gut").



Thersites said:


> Mit _nicht ganz unbescheidenen _scheint in der Regel _nicht ganz bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein.
> 
> _Ein nicht ganz unbescheidenes Ziel._
> 
> Woher kommt das ?


Gemeint ist: "Ein ehrgeiziges Ziel." (Andere Interpretationen sind möglich, aber ich glaube, dass nur diese üblich ist.)
Diesen Ausdruck will der Autor vermeiden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vermutlich aus dem Wunsch nach sprachlicher Extravaganz. Eine einfache ironische Untertreibung würde den Zweck erfüllen: "ein nicht ganz bescheidenes Ziel".
Die zusätzliche Negation, "un-", ist vielleicht ursprünglich scherzhaft eingefügt worden, auch weil sie den Ausdruck noch länger macht und gut klingt. Heute ist das Ganze ein verbreiteter Sprachfehler.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> Heute ist das Ganze ein verbreiteter Sprachfehler.


Wo siehst du den Fehler?! Siehe #2, alles korrekt und sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Wo siehst du den Fehler?


Wenn man der einfachen Logik folgt: unbescheiden = nicht bescheiden. Nicht unbescheiden -> nicht {nicht bescheiden}= bescheiden. 

Soweit die Theorie


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Wenn man der einfachen Logik folgt: unbescheiden = nicht bescheiden. Nicht unbescheiden -> nicht {nicht bescheiden}= bescheiden.
> 
> Soweit die Theorie


Leider stimmt diese Theorie so nicht. Die Logik ist hier graduell und folgt nicht der einfachen binären Regel.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Die Logik ist hier graduell und folgt nicht der einfachen binären Regel



Dann ist es meiner Meinung nach keine  ...


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Dann ist es meiner Meinung nach keine ...




Es ist keine formale zweiwertige Logik.


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Heute ist das Ganze ein verbreiteter Sprachfehler.


Eben - Du wärst also einverstanden, dass der Satz formal eigentlich das Gegenteil besagt ?


Kajjo said:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die doppelte Verneinung wird eigentlich geradlinig beachtet:


Also für mich:

Unbescheiden: Nicht bescheiden

Nicht unbescheiden: Nicht nicht bescheiden = bescheiden

Also wäre doch ein nicht unbescheidenes Ziel in der Tat ein bescheidenes ? Dann liegt es also am "ganz"? Aber wieso denn dann nicht einfach: Ein nicht ganz bescheidenes Ziel?

Sieht man mein Problem?


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem ist, dass binäre formale Logik es nicht erklären kann.
_"Ganz"  ändert es zu mehrwertiger Logik.

Unbescheiden _und _ganz unbescheiden haben einen graduellen Unterschied._
Wenn man Logik verwenden will, benötigt man mehrwertige Logik.


In unserem Fall erscheint es mir parakonsistente Logik zu sein, da ja eine Euphemismusdeutung möglich ist.

Parakonsistente Logik – Wikipedia
Hier gilt der Satz vom ausgeschlossenen Dritten nicht.

Vergleiche auch Mehrwertige Logik – Wikipedia

Das braucht man für "nicht ganz" vs. "nicht" und "vollständig".

"Nicht ganz" braucht mindestens dreiwertige Logik, eventuell noch mehr, da "nicht ganz" eigentlich "fast" bedeutet und "fast nicht" einen vierten Wahrheitswert darstellt.

Das Gegenteil von "nicht ganz" ist "fast nicht".


Natürliche Sprache hat eine  andere Sprache  als die formale Logik.


edit: Nochmal überarbeitet. Neutraler formuliert und genauere Darstellung der Notwendigkeit mehrwertiger und parakonsistenter Logik.


----------



## Thersites

Wird mit diesen Logiken nicht am Satz des Widerspruchs vorbeigeschaufelt? Welche Grundlagen haben diese Typen von Logik und wo werden sie verwendet ?


----------



## Hutschi

Sie werden in der Mathematik und in der Philosophie und vor Allem auch in natürlicher Sprache  verwendet.
Mehrwertige Logiken werden regelmäßig in der Technik verwendet.
Weitere Anwendungen sind Kunst und Handwerk.  Geschäftsbeziehungen: Runden von Geldbeträgen etc.


In unserem Beispiel würde durch die Möglichkeit des Euphemismus ein Widerspruch entstehen, man könnte Beliebiges ableiden, aber das verbietet die Logik des Dialogs.

Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gab es geradezu eine Krise der klassischen Logik.
Fast jeder, der sich je mit Logik beschäftigt hat,  kennt das Beispiel vom Lügner, der immer lügt.
Er sagt: Ich bin ein Lügner, der immer lügt. Und die klassische Logik versinkt im Paradoxen.


----------



## Thersites

Also eigentlich: Wenn wir mit dem Satz des Widerspruches (klassische Logik) nicht weiterkommen, muss er falsch sein, es gibt eine dritte "Option" zwischen wahr und falsch ?
@berndf Wäre das nicht eher Metaphysik? Oder liegt hier nicht sogar ein Zirkel? Denn aus einem Paradoxon / einer Antinomie auf die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Ausschlusssatzes zu schliessen, ist ja Anwendung des Ausschlusssatzes.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Dann liegt es also am "ganz"?


 Genau. Das macht den Unterschied.

Cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> "Nicht ganz unbescheiden = nicht wirklich/ gerade unbescheiden"


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Also eigentlich: Wenn wir mit dem Satz des Widerspruches (klassische Logik) nicht weiterkommen, muss er falsch sein, es gibt eine dritte "Option" zwischen wahr und falsch ?


Ja. das gibt es. Die natürliche Sprache gibt ein sehr einfaches Beispiel: Zensuren. Es gibt 5 oder 6. Gäbe es nur wahr oder falsch, könnte es nur zwei Zensuren geben.

Allgegenwärtig in der Technik ist Fuzzy-Logik. Das ist eine Logik mit Zwischenstufen.
Fuzzylogik – Wikipedia

---

Bei Gesprächen gibt es oft solche Zwischenstufen.

So werden Uhren angehalten, um Gespräche noch am selben Tag zu beenden.
Je nach Standpunkt ist das Datum falsch oder richtig, oder beides.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Dreiwertige Logik – Wikipedia

Die ersten solchen Logiken waren dreiwertige Logiken. Eine davon hatte "wahr/falsch/unbekannt".
"Unbekannt" ist weder wahr noch falsch.

In unserem Beispiel   _nicht ganz unbescheidenen  _ ist es "irgendwo dazwischen", wenn man Euphemismen und Lebenswissen auslässt. Sonst wäre es in der Nähe von _unbescheiden._

PS:
Hast Du noch nie gehört:_ Das ist fast wahr, aber auch nicht ganz falsch_?


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Genau. Das macht den Unterschied.
> 
> Cf.:





JClaudeK said:


> Nicht eher "Nicht ganz unbescheiden = nicht wirklich/ gerade unbescheiden" ?
> 
> 
> = alles andere als bescheiden


Nicht wirklich UNbescheiden heisst für mich: eher bescheiden
Nicht gerade UNbescheiden heisst für mich gleichfalls: eher bescheiden

Irgendwo fehlen mir scheinbar Gehirnwindungen.

Die Logiken müsste ich erst studieren, um etwas Gescheites dazu vermelden zu können. Im Ansatz scheint es mir aber zweifelhaft, ob man das "Prinzip der Zweiwertigkeit" als fundamentalen Bestandteil der Wirklichkeit "aufgeben" kann. Für mich sprechen die Antinomien eher für die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines konstitutiven Bewusstseins.


----------



## Sowka

In dem Moment, in dem "nicht ganz", "nicht gerade", "eher" etc ins Spiel kommen, ist es mit der Zweiwertigkeit vorbei. 

Nach meinem Empfinden bewegen wir uns auf einem Spektrum von "ganz bescheiden" zu "ganz unbescheiden". "Nicht ganz unbescheiden" ist für mich eine Stufe von "ganz unbescheiden", d.h., dass schon eine gewisse Rechtfertigung für den eigentlich unbescheidenen Anspruch besteht.

Hinzu kommt die Dimension von Ironie, die bei solchen Formulierungen oft eine Rolle spielt. Da kann man meiner Meinung nach nur an einer konkreten Aussage in einem konkreten Kontext prüfen, wie weit Bescheidenheit / Unbescheidenheit vorliegt. Die Redewendung allein gibt für mich keine ausreichenden Hinweise.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Nicht wirklich UNbescheiden heisst für mich: eher bescheiden
> Nicht gerade UNbescheiden heisst für mich gleichfalls: eher bescheiden


Im Prinzip, ja.

Aber diese Art von "Understatement" wird eben ziemlich oft als ironische/ "humorvolle" Umschreibung des Gegenteils verwendet.

Cf.:


διαφορετικός said:


> Negationen eignen sich auch für ironische Untertreibungen z.B. "nicht übel" als Kompliment (Bedeutung: "überhaupt nicht übel, sondern gut"). [....] Die zusätzliche Negation, "un-", ist vielleicht ursprünglich scherzhaft eingefügt worden, auch weil sie den Ausdruck noch länger macht und gut klingt. Heute ist das Ganze ein verbreiteter Sprachfehler.


Ob man das als "Sprachfehler" bezeichnen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt (gemeint sind die Formen mit "nicht ganz/ gerade un....").


Crossposted


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Ja. das gibt es. Die natürliche Sprache gibt ein sehr einfaches Beispiel: Zensuren. Es gibt 5 oder 6. Gäbe es nur wahr oder falsch, könnte es nur zwei Zensuren geben.





Sowka said:


> In dem Moment, in dem "nicht ganz", "nicht gerade", "eher" etc ins Spiel kommen, ist es mit der Zweiwertigkeit vorbei.


Formal-logisch sehe ich die gemeinte Zweiwertigkeit in keinem der Beispiele verletzt.

Im ersten Fall entspricht die Anzahl der einzeln richtig gelösten Aufgaben eben einem bestimmten Zahlenwert auf einer Skala. Das Prinzip wäre nur zB dann verletzt, wenn sich die Klausur gleichzeitig in einem vom Lehrer abschliessend benoteten und nicht benoteten Zustand befinden sollte, was unmöglich ist.

Im zweiten Fall entspricht die ungefähre Einschätzung und ihr Ausdruck eben genau der Notwendigkeit, dass sich der Wert so oder so verhalten MUSS und also nicht so und so auch noch sein kann. Damit ist das Prinzip der Zweiwertigkeit schon a priori anerkannt


----------



## Thersites

Sowka said:


> Nach meinem Empfinden bewegen wir uns auf einem Spektrum von "ganz bescheiden" zu "ganz unbescheiden". "Nicht ganz unbescheiden" ist für mich eine Stufe von "ganz unbescheiden", d.h., dass schon eine gewisse Rechtfertigung für den eigentlich unbescheidenen Anspruch besteht.


Okay, ja, sehe ich.


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Im ersten Fall entspricht die Anzahl der einzeln richtig gelösten Aufgaben eben einem bestimmten Zahlenwert auf einer Skala. Das Prinzip wäre nur zB dann verletzt, wenn sich die Klausur gleichzeitig in einem vom Lehrer abschliessend benoteten und nicht benoteten Zustand befinden sollte, was unmöglich ist.


Das ist möglich. Ich habe so einen Fall erlebt.
Ich habe im vierten Schuljahr einen Fehler in der Bewertung gefunden und habe das vom Lehrer korrigieren lassen.  Das war vielleicht dumm, aber ich wollte meine Arbeit bewertet haben. Die abschließende Bewertung war also für mich keine und sie wurde wieder "geöffnet" und neu bewertet.

Vor der neuen Bewertung hatte sie einen zwischenzustand. Den hätte sie behalten ...

Der Lehrer war weniger begeistert, als ich vorher dachte, aber da hatte ich noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Leider stimmt diese Theorie so nicht. Die Logik ist hier graduell und folgt nicht der einfachen binären Regel.


Entschuldigung, aber da verrennst du dich etwas. Dass es Grade der Bescheidenheit gibt und nicht nur ja oder nein, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass binäre Logik in irgendeiner Art und Weise an ihre Grenzen käme. Man kann mit klassischer Logik ohne Probleme über stetige Größen reden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Wo siehst du den Fehler?!


Der Fehler ist, dass ich den Ausdruck analytisch nicht verstehen kann.

Interpretation als ironische Untertreibung:
"nicht unbescheiden" verstehe ich als "(ziemlich) bescheiden" - ähnlich wie "nicht unklug" "(ziemlich) klug" bedeuten kann.
Wenn man "ganz unbescheiden" als "eindeutig unbescheiden" versteht, wird man "nicht [ganz unbescheiden]" als "nicht unbescheiden", also wieder als "(ziemlich) bescheiden" verstehen. Aber das scheint nicht gemeint zu sein.

Interpretation ohne Ironie:
Wenn man "nicht ganz" als "fast"/"beinahe" versteht, dann wird man "nicht ganz unbescheiden" als "beinahe unbescheiden" verstehen. Das scheint (beinahe) die gemeinte Aussage zu sein. Eigentlich ist wohl "ehrgeizig" gemeint.
Ich halte diese Interpretation aber für überhaupt nicht naheliegend, denn unter einem "_beinahe_ ehrgeizigen" Ziel kann ich mir nichts vorstellen.

Vielleicht gibt es noch weitere mögliche Interpretationen, die mir entgangen sind.



Thersites said:


> Eben - Du wärst also einverstanden, dass der Satz formal eigentlich das Gegenteil besagt ?


Das Gegenteil wäre für mich zumindest die naheliegende Interpretation.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Entschuldigung, aber da verrennst du dich etwas. Dass es Grade der Bescheidenheit gibt und nicht nur ja oder nein, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass binäre Logik in irgendeiner Art und Weise an ihre Grenzen käme. Man kann mit klassischer Logik ohne Probleme über stetige Größen reden.


Hallo, Bernd,
kannst Du es bitte anhand "nicht ganz unbescheiden" erklären, wenn "nicht", "ganz" und "unbescheiden" logische Größen sind?

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Frieder

Thersites said:


> Mit _nicht ganz unbescheidenen _scheint in der Regel _nicht ganz bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein.


Ein kleiner Fehler hat sich eingeschlichen: "Mit _nicht ganz unbescheiden _scheint in der Regel _nicht bescheiden _(also in der Tat unbescheiden) gemeint zu sein." Das zweite _"ganz"_ stimmt hier nicht.



Frieder said:


> Wenn man der einfachen Logik folgt: unbescheiden = nicht bescheiden. Nicht unbescheiden -> nicht {nicht bescheiden}= bescheiden.


.. gilt zwar immer noch, aber das Wörtchen _ganz _ändert alles.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Bernd,
> kannst Du es bitte anhand "nicht ganz unbescheiden" erklären, wenn "nicht", "ganz" und "unbescheiden" logische Größen sind?
> 
> Viele Grüße von Bernd


_Nicht *ganz* unbescheiden...  aber fast._

Ähnliche Logik wie im Englischen _He is all but forgotten = er ist beinahe vergessen._

Es wird indirekt ein hoher Grad einer Eigenschaft ausgedrückt, indem (nur) die vollständige Erreichung ausgeschlossen wird.

Aber letztendlich ist es egal. Beides sind feste idiomatische Wendungen, die im modernen Sprachgebrauch unabhängig von ihrer ursprünglichen Logik eine präzise Bedeutung haben.

Edit: Mit Frieders Beitrag überschnitten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> unter einem "_beinahe_ ehrgeizigen" Ziel kann ich mir nichts vorstellen.


Hingegen würde ich "ein ziemlich ehrgeiziges Ziel" verstehen. Bei "ehrgeizig" / "unbescheiden" gibt es in meiner Vorstellung keine "100 %"-Marke, die Skala ist nur unten begrenzt, sozusagen bei Null (= "ganz bescheiden"). ("Ganz unbescheiden" heisst deshalb nicht "zu 100 % unbescheiden" oder "vollständig unbescheiden", sondern "sehr unbescheiden".)


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Nicht *ganz* unbescheiden...  aber fast._
> 
> Ähnliche Logik wie im Englischen _He is all but forgotten = er ist beinahe vergessen._
> 
> Es wird indirekt ein hoher Grad einer Eigenschaft ausgedrückt, indem (nur) die vollständige Erreichung ausgeschlossen wird.
> 
> ....


Herzlichen Dank.
Wir haben demnach eine sehr einfache mehrwertige (bzw. kontinuierliche) Logik.



> Aber letztendlich ist es egal. Beides sind feste idiomatische Wendungen, die im modernen Sprachgebrauch unabhängig von ihrer ursprünglichen Logik eine präzise Bedeutung haben.


Präzise Bedeutung (bei nicht-euphemistischer Verwendung). Darüber waren wir uns einig.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Herzlichen Dank.
> Wir haben demnach eine sehr einfache mehrwertige (bzw. kontinuierliche) Logik.
> 
> 
> Präzise Bedeutung (bei nicht-euphemistischer Verwendung). Darüber waren wir uns einig.


Nein. Um Aussagen über abgestufte Eigenschaften zu treffen bedarf es keiner mehrwertigen Logik. Da ist ganz klassische aristotelische Logik vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Hutschi

Die klassische Logik kann man natürlich metasprachlich verwenden.
Du beschreibst eine mehrwertige Logik. Man kann dafür die klassische Logik  verwenden, wenn man die Bestandteile als Variablen statt als logische Werte ansieht.

Ich denke, im gegebenen Fall ist Fuzzy-Logik am besten geeignet.
Mehrwertige Logik – Wikipedia


> In der Fuzzy-Set-Theorie, oft auch als Fuzzy-Logik bezeichnet, werden ebenfalls* nicht eindeutige Aussagen* behandelt. Ein Beispiel ist die Aussage „das Wetter ist sehr warm“. Diese Aussage wird abhängig von der tatsächlichen Temperatur in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß zutreffen: bei 35 Grad mit Sicherheit, bei 25 Grad einigermaßen, bei 0 Grad auf keinen Fall. Die willkürlich festzulegenden Grade des Zutreffens werden durch eine reelle Zahl zwischen 0 und 1 repräsentiert. ...


(Siehe Frieder, #30. Er hat dazu ein Bild für unseren Kontext angegeben.)


Aber es scheint hier zu weit zu führen, wenn ich das fortsetze. Das wäre ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Du beschreibst eine mehrwertige Logik.


Nein, ich beschreibe definitiv keine mehrwertige Logik sondern ich mache eine ganz klassische Aussage über abgestufte Eigenschaften. Das ist etwas ganz anderes. Natürlich sind verschiedene mehrwertige Logiken konstruierbar. Brauchen tut die aber in der Praxis niemand und es kennt sich außer Spezialisten kaum jemand damit aus und kann so etwas sinnvoll anwenden. Fuzzy Logic ist in den meisten Fällen nichts weiter als eine saloppe Bezeichnung für ein mathematisches Kalkül, das selbst aber wieder ganz klassisch axiomatisiert ist. Wirkliche mehrwertige Logik ist noch mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer und nicht im Geringsten intuitiv. Klassische Logik ist in ihren Feinheiten für den Alltagsverstand schon kompliziert genug.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Wenn man der einfachen Logik folgt: unbescheiden = nicht bescheiden. Nicht unbescheiden -> nicht {nicht bescheiden}= bescheiden.
> 
> Soweit die Theorie


Diese Interpretation vergisst das einschränkende "nicht ganz". Damit ergibt es logisch Sinn, wie ich bereits in meiner ersten Antwort dargestellt habe.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Diese Interpretation vergisst das einschränkende "nicht ganz". Damit ergibt es logisch Sinn, wie ich bereits in meiner ersten Antwort dargestellt habe.


Ja, schon. Nur war in deinem Beitrag noch nicht befriedigend (bzw. für alle nachvollziehbar) geklärt auf welche Weise _ganz_ die Logik des Ausdruckes modifiziert. Das ist aber inzwischen wohl nachgeholt.


----------

